# Building my gate and fence



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi, 
Here's a tread for the new gate and fence i'm building for the 2010 season.
Started the gate pilar this morning..

It's always nice to play with nailler .. 

The total size of each pilar should be 2' by 2' and 8 feets high.
for storage convenience i made them of two 4 feets section.

Here's the frame :









Here is the back of the column .. the back pannel will be removable so i can add some weight, sound system, fogger and so on...










and here's where i am right now, the frame and wood pannel install.









Next will be the foam pannel but i'm waiting for my hot knife tool to get in first.

more to come...

thx


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Looking good! What do you have planned for the gates?


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Hauntiholik, bottom part will be decaying ciment with brick showing.
will also add two skull faces where the fog will drop from (might be next year depending on budget). the top part will be brick with a sign and a torch or flickering candle.

I'm still looking the find the right thing to put on top.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Sounds like a nice plan and a very good start so far.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

samhayne said:


> Thanks Hauntiholik, bottom part will be decaying ciment with brick showing.
> will also add two skull faces where the fog will drop from (might be next year depending on budget). the top part will be brick with a sign and a torch or flickering candle.
> 
> I'm still looking the find the right thing to put on top.


So pillars but no gates?


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

lol

there will be a double door gate made of 1/2'' pvc pipe.
The fence will be made the same way with some mini pillars and skulls on top.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

samhayne said:


> lol
> 
> there will be a double door gate made of 1/2'' pvc pipe.
> The fence will be made the same way with some mini pillars and skulls on top.


schweeeeeet. The gate sounds like mine.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

just had a look to your website...really nice.
Yes the gate will be very similar to yours


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Those are huge!! Lookin' good!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great looking start on the columns!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

So here's are the pillar after beeing woking on them all morning.










The basic shape is carved in the foam. i now have to add the trims and work on the datails.

all morning car passing by slowing down and gave me some weird look ...lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job on the carving, Sam!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow dude looking sweet. Everyone keeps posting there column builds. It makes me see that I need to rework mine a bit to be able to add weight to the bottom and to be able to store things inside like fogger,sound ect. Those are looking super awesome keep it up.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

I've finally found some time to work on them this morning.
The first one just needs some touch up and is ready for painting.










Here's a closeup of the brick details:










and a closeup of the sign...it's in french but it's refering to my street and a major montreal cemetary.










More pictures to comes.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Those are big columns. Looking good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The brick detailing is beautiful, and the sign in French adds that touch of sophistication


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks great so far!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Those are some great looking gigantinormous columns. Can't wait to see the paint.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome detail in those bricks!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Dude you are working your tail off. Looks fantastic too.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow those are looking great. You are making great progress.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Fantastic work! Awesome detail - will look great with the paint. Looking forward to seeing further progress.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's a pic of my fence,i have to make 5 lenght of 8' and one of 4'.
Tomorrow i'm going in the painting phase.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

keep up the awesome work!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

looking great can't wait to see more


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looking good! Keep it up!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's going to be a gorgeous fence. The decorative scroll tops are fantastic.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow ...... that looks real good..... can't wait to see the finished props !
How did you join the top and bottom of the columns together there Samhayne ?The two piece column is a great idea for storage, that has been keeping me from making a pair, because I don't have any storage room left....


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone!!

sparky: The back of the columns open up, so i use 8 6'' bolts in each column to secure them. i also fill the botom part with heavy stuff (stone and bricks) to make sure it hold in place during hi wind days.

As far as storage goes, i'm lucky cuz they fit perfectly under my patio.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is some pic of the mini column i will use in betweent the fence section.










now with the basecoat :


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're going to be able to fence your yard and the neighbors' as well:jol:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, you have been busy!!! Can't wait to see pics of it finished and in your yard!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

How did I miss this thread! This is fantastic. The detail on the foam carving is gorgeous! I admire your skill! Really looking forward to seeing it all together but my god man, hurry up! There are only 3 days left!!!!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Today is the day......where are those wonderful pics of the columns?!?!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Here it is Sparky, not the bes shot but at least it give you an idea.
the mini column and fence were done but i was still missing the top part of the bigger column. they are installed but i will take some picture today and upload them tomorrow am. i also took some shots last night with 1 inch of snow covering everything... Unfurtunaly i ran of time and went cheap on detailing.. a thing i will fix for next year...


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

They turned out REAL good there Sam... nice work!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I might have to stalk you on how you did these. I am planning on making this next year.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

They came out great. Nice job.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

I've just realize that i never upload some pics of the finish fence and pillar.
Here's a day and a night shot of the display.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

too bad i never had the chance to give the candles an old age look.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

fantastic! Looks likes the kids had fun too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^ the column looks beautiful in that shot, sam.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

nice work!!!!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I really, really like how these turned out. You did an amazing job.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice! That looked like alot of work but it certainly paid off nicely. I missed this thread originally so Im going to go back and read a little more. I love the candle too, nice touch.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments folks!

This year i wanna make a facade (castle like)the same way. The facade should cover the garage and the front porch. I should start building pretty soon since our first child on the way for july. will be a special halloween this year.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

These turned out GREAT! Looking forward to seeing your facade. How did you achieve the texture on the brick work? I really hope you'll be submitting some photos to the 2012 Haunted Canada Calendar.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments folks!

Uruk-Hai - Unfortunatly i saw the post for the calendar too late. It's a given that i will submit some pics for next year.

And for the brick work, i use a router for the mortar and for the brick it self i've used a large hot knife (foamfactory like), steel brushes and some acetone (acetone was used outside in fresh air)


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I love the shelf below the sign with the candles. I think I might be stealing that little bit and modifying my Entrance Columns.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Great work on the columns!


----------



## sherwood asylum (Mar 16, 2011)

those came out amazing


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks all for the great comments, soon i will start working on a castle facade for the garage and front porch, i will be using the same technique.


----------

